
Show HN: GitHub Windows Edition – a bit of nostalgia inspired by a Twitter post - Athari
https://github.com/Athari/CssGitHubWindows
======
karmakaze
I'm actually going to use this indefinitely. Not only does it perk up my day
it's surprising clear. Maybe Material went too subtle.

------
Athari
Decided to turn a joke into a full-featured user style. It's a work in
progress.

There're some technical difficulties which I have trouble overcoming, but
overall I like how close I could get to the original Windows 95 style.

